# Exploria Resorts



## Miss Marty

Q:

Anyone have any information on how the Exploria timeshare system works.
Their collection includes resorts & hotels in Florida, Tennessee, and Missouri

Summer Bay Orlando (Route 192) is an RCI Gold Crown resort 
and was developed & is owned by Joe H. and Loretta Scott, Sr.

25 Town Center Blvd. Suite C
Clermont, Florida 34714

 E: info@ exploriaresorts.com


----------



## Miss Marty

*Exploria Resorts  Crown Club 2014*

*
Crown Club *

Two Marketplace Weeks (only pay small processing)
Marketplace Guest Passes (up to 5 per year for $29 each)
Unlimited Bonus Weeks, Cruises, Hotels and Car Rental
Bundled Vacation Packages & Fantasy Getaways
Personal Concierge
110% Price Match Guarantee


----------



## Miss Marty

*
Crown Club* 

Rent Your Timeshare
Deposit Your Timeshare for Rewards Credits

Everyday Savings Program 
(Dining, Shopping, Groceries and Recreation)

$25 USD Dining Certificate
Free Room Upgrades (14 days prior to check-in)

Special VIP Access to RCI Support Team
(minimum five years)

Priority Access and Rebates on Select RCI Fees
50% Points can be used towards RCI Partners

*No Exchange Fees ...* 

To Las Vegas, Dominican Republic, Mexico and
Exploria Resorts in Orlando Fl, Missouri & Tenn.


----------



## tschwa2

All of this can be yours for the low low price of $20,000-$40,000 maybe a little less if you are currently an owner there.  Summerbay/Exploria (super dumb name imo) hass always tried hard to come up with a new plan or club to get owners (and new folks) to buy into for $$$.  They sold weeks.  They sold upgrades to rci points, they have been selling upgrades to the crown club for a couple of years now including pushing hard at the sunset cove at Marco which they then sold to holiday inn.  I bet the owner's who upgraded enjoyed that.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Summer Bay Resort*

Bump for Sandy


----------



## Miss Marty

*Do you have any idea how successful Joe Scott really is ...*

To read more about Joe 

google 

Joe H. and Loretta Scott, Sr.


----------



## Miss Marty

*http://issuu.com/summerbayresort*

VACATIONmode Exploria Resorts Online Magazine
The Publication for Owners at Summer Bay Resorts


----------



## Miss Marty

*Summer Bay Orlando*

_
Five Home Owners Associations_

Summer Bay Master Association 
Oversees Common Areas, etc.

Villas at Summer Bay Condominium Association

Summer Bay Resort Condominium Association
Condos I - II - III - IV

Summer Isles Condominium Association 

Summer Bay Lakeside Condominium Association
*Represents owners of the single family homes.


----------



## Talent312

tschwa2 said:


> Summerbay/Exploria has always tried hard to come up with a new plan or club to get owners (and new folks) to buy into for $$$.  They sold weeks. They sold upgrades to rci points, they have been selling upgrades to the crown club for a couple of years now including pushing hard at the Sunset Cove at Marco...



We wasted a few hours at an "update" a few months ago when SummerBay tried to sell us on Exploria. But it was only in the 2nd hour did it become clear that, as a resale owner, they wouldn't let us "join" unless we bought another unit  from them at full freight -- _In their dreams._

Lines used --
"There's no equity in a resale unit." -- Not for you, maybe. But we have.
"Weeks are going away." -- Yeah. Well, we still own the week we own.
ME:  "We're done here."

Miss Marty: If you weren't a member, I might see your posts as puffery.
.


----------



## Miss Marty

*By Exporia Resorts added to Clermont resorts in 2014*

Source:
RCI DIRECTORY

Summer Bay Orlando by Exploria Resorts (#3175) 
The Houses at Summer Bay Orlando by Exporia Resorts (#6884) 
The Reserve at Summer Bay Orlando by Exploria Resorts (#D468) 
The Villas at Summer Bay Orlando by Exploria Resorts (#5995)


----------



## silentg

Is it true Exploria is adding a resort in New Smyrna Beach, FL?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Link to The Publication for Owners at Exploria Resorts*

_
A Beachfront Experience is coming... _
Two Beachfront resorts in New Smyrna Beach 

Vacationmode Article Summer 2014 Edition Page 13

http://issuu.com/summerbayresort/docs/vacationmode_summer_2014_issue


----------



## silentg

Interesting!


----------



## lprstn

I just went on a tour as a Wyndham owner. They offered me the program in this phase

$32K for a 2 bedroom every year (I said - No!)
$10,200 for 2 bedroom every ODD year (I said - No!)
$6500 for membership just into Exploria web site. (I said - No!)


----------



## silentg

Just keep saying No, I think you got the hang of it!


----------



## Talent312

Remember the fine print says: "Your use of the words 'no' or 'not interested' shall be construed to mean that in fact, you want to buy a high-priced, low-value package and thus, your stay at the the presentation will be extended for another hour."
.
.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Publication for Exploria Resorts Owners*

_
Spring 2015 Issue _

http://issuu.com/summerbayresort/docs/vacationmode_spring_2015_pages_inte


----------



## Teresa

*We own at two resorts taken over by Exploria*

We own at Grand Seas in Daytona Beach, FL and Ocean Beach Club in New Smyrna Beach.  I'm nervous.   I keep getting calls from them trying to give me a free 3 day, 2 night in Gatlinburg and Orlando.   Been passing 'em up.

Has the 'value' decreased or increased with Exploria involved?


----------



## tschwa2

I get calls fairly frequently from Exploria.  I try not to answer them but my grandmother always picks them up and then call me to the phone if I am home.  
After they get in about 10 words, I say no thank you and hang up.  

Unless your MF's have changed significantly, then I doubt your value went up or down.


----------



## ronandjoan

tschwa2 said:


> I get calls fairly frequently from Exploria.  I try not to answer them but my grandmother always picks them up and then call me to the phone if I am home.
> After they get in about 10 words, I say no thank you and hang up.
> 
> Unless your MF's have changed significantly, then I doubt your value went up or down.



I get calls all the time also insisting that since I stayed at summer bay, I have an opportunity for a special vacation package.  We have never stayed at summer bay , but I am unable to convince them of that.   It's become funny it's so unbelievable!


----------



## Fairygodmother




----------



## silentg

I told someone today that she(meaning me) moved away!


----------

